# Angry former train engineer blows his horn



## PetalumaLoco (Aug 10, 2010)

"The guy running the train is only about 6 or 7 feet from that whistle. You should try having to deal with listening to it constantly for 12 hour shifts at a time. I hate the noise. But I would rather deal with that than hit and kill someone any day."

Engineer's rant on woman complaining of train horns.

Reminds me of my neighborhood, surrounded by dairy farms. In September, typically the hottest month of the year here, the ranchers spread manure on the fields. Stinks to high heaven, but I love it as a city bred boy, reminds me of why I'd rather live here than on top of my neighbors living in town. But other townies move in and complain about the dairies and the smell. Guess what, the dairies have been here a lot longer than the houses.


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 10, 2010)

Some of the responses are interesting to read, too.


----------



## JayPea (Aug 10, 2010)

PetalumaLoco said:


> "The guy running the train is only about 6 or 7 feet from that whistle. You should try having to deal with listening to it constantly for 12 hour shifts at a time. I hate the noise. But I would rather deal with that than hit and kill someone any day."
> 
> Engineer's rant on woman complaining of train horns.
> 
> Reminds me of my neighborhood, surrounded by dairy farms. In September, typically the hottest month of the year here, the ranchers spread manure on the fields. Stinks to high heaven, but I love it as a city bred boy, reminds me of why I'd rather live here than on top of my neighbors living in town. But other townies move in and complain about the dairies and the smell. Guess what, the dairies have been here a lot longer than the houses.


That very same thing happens where I live, the rural farm country of Eastern Washington. There have been in times past so many complaints about some aspects of rural life by city folk that move to the country that in it's official brochure our county sends to new residents it includes a list of things that some newcomers might find objectionable:

Dust (We get maybe 15 inches of precipitation, if that, here. Talk to God about that one).

noise from farm machinery and animals. (you want to tell a cow not to moo or a sheep not to baa, good luck with that one. And farm machinery doesn't use battery power!)

smell from farm animals (as with the noise: try telling cattle, horses, and other assorted farm animals not to crap)

low-flying aircraft (It kind of loses its effectiveness for planes to spray fields from 5,000 feet up)

In short: GET OVER IT!


----------

